
Building APIs for the physical world/Ethereum smart contracts for legal property - leashless
https://medium.com/humanizing-the-singularity/the-mattereum-frontier-351c496e151d
======
leashless
Transcript of my talk at the Ethereum community conference discussing
Mattereum, a set of commercial infrastructure which binds smart contracts to
legal title of physical property.

It's not a well understood problem space, but it is possible. We think the
impact will be a bit like HTTPS certificates had on the original Web.

It's the missing piece to get trade bootstrapped.

